# Can I run my Steam account on two computers?



## PaulieG (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm just wondering if it's breaking any kind of rules to run Steam on both my primary and backup PC at the same time. Anyone know?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2008)

yup my account spans all 3 comps at my house, you just need to reload all the games when you get STEAM on the other comp!

Just cant run them both at once!


----------



## FR@NK (Nov 6, 2008)

It logs you off one when you log on another. Although you could run whatever game before you log on the 2nd computer and it would be fine.


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 6, 2008)

there's no limit to how many computers you can have one account on.


----------



## Aevum (Nov 6, 2008)

but i do suspect that theres some sort of simultenious log on limitation,


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> yup my account spans all 3 comps at my house, you just need to reload all the games when you get STEAM on the other comp!
> 
> Just cant run them both at once!



Once you install steam, just copying the entire steam folder from one comp to the other saves you dl time and your save games. When you restart Steam again on the new comp, all your games should be there.


----------



## a111087 (Nov 6, 2008)

if you are playing multy player games, then you can play only on 1 pc at one moment


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2008)

best way is to log in, then go into offline mode.

Of course, you cant play the same game at the same time, especially not online. It logs you out constantly.


----------



## Huggybear_NZ (May 18, 2009)

All u have to do is create a new folder in your "MY DOCUMENTS" and name it "steam backups" then right click on 1 of ur games in ur games tab in Steam, select "backup game files" then tick the box of every game u want to backup,then click NEXT button, then click the BROUSE button, expand "Documents and settings" then go to and expand your Windows user profile (it will be the name of the owner of the comptr) then expand "My Documents" and select the "Steam backups" folder u created and click the SELECT button.

Now click the NEXT button, in the new window take note that it will only show the first game u selected, ignore this, u will also notice that is has the CD file size selected, just select the DVD 4.7 GB option unless u want to save space just keep the CD option and click the NEXT button, it will now start to back up ur Steam games.

Once it has finnished u can now copy the folder "Steam backups" that u created to any machine that u like. Now when u open the "steam backups" folder on the other comptrs u will notice that the next folder is the name of the first game u selected to backup, open it and open the "Disk_1" folder and double click on the icon named "steambackup" its all strait forward from there

Now u don't have to redownload them to every computer u can just install them from the folder hope this will help


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

Huggybear_NZ said:


> All u have to do is create a new folder in your "MY DOCUMENTS" and name it "steam backups" then right click on 1 of ur games in ur games tab in Steam, select "backup game files" then tick the box of every game u want to backup,then click NEXT button, then click the BROUSE button, expand "Documents and settings" then go to and expand your Windows user profile (it will be the name of the owner of the comptr) then expand "My Documents" and select the "Steam backups" folder u created and click the SELECT button.
> 
> Now click the NEXT button, in the new window take note that it will only show the first game u selected, ignore this, u will also notice that is has the CD file size selected, just select the DVD 4.7 GB option unless u want to save space just keep the CD option and click the NEXT button, it will now start to back up ur Steam games.
> 
> ...



or you can just copy the whole steam folder over the network, and paste it on top.


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> or you can just copy the whole steam folder over the network, and paste it on top.


Yep


Wile E said:


> Once you install steam, just copying the entire steam folder from one comp to the other saves you dl time and your save games. When you restart Steam again on the new comp, all your games should be there.


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2009)

Holy crap guys, I posted this back in november.


----------



## AllHopeIsGone1 (May 18, 2009)

Yup you can.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2009)

LOL!  Huggybear, you have been charged with Thread Gravedigging.  You will be charged with temporary embarassment and public forum humiliation


----------

